# Buck Show in SW MO this spring!



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I hope I get to go and take Shem!  It would be so fun!

Got this on NubianTalk:



~~Quart-0-Paint 4-States Buck Show~~
Three Ring Buck Show is being planned for the last Sat of April in 2008. It will be held at the Newton County 4-H/FFA Fairgrounds. ADGA and AGS Sanctioned for all 8 breeds.
Newton & Jasper County 4-H and FFA youth are sponsoring this show. Plan now to attend. Contact DeLinda Volskay DVM of Carthage, MO.... 417 358-6479. Plans for this show are still
tentative.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope you get to take him! You'd have to get pics and tell us all about it though!

It would be so much fun, but for one I don't have a buck and 2 I can't afford to go that far! :lol:


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh yes, I'd take lots of pics!  It would be so nice if you could go....  
I must go butter up my daddy.... LOL!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I need a buck! I wanna go too! I almost got one, but they sold him to someone else. sigh.

Good luck with your dad!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm sorry about them selling the buck to someone else... that's no fun. 

LOL, actually I never try to butter my dad up.... he's pretty great guy so he doesn't need it.  All I have to do is ask and he tells me if he's free then.  My mom says it's cause I'm daddy's girl...


----------



## meshale (Jan 22, 2008)

*Updated!*

MID AMERICA GOAT DAYS LLC
MAY 9 AND 10, 2008
BUCK SHOW EXTRAVAGANZA

Great news for all you Buck Showing enthusiasts!!!
There will be a Buck Show this year. Bigger and Better
than ever. This will be a fantastic way to start the New
Show season. This event will have so much to offer
the goat minded person that it will be held for TWO DAYS!
The Buck Show will be on May 10, 2008
But along with the Buck show there will be a cooking contest.
milking contest, showmanship training, soap making,
items for sale, events put on by 4-H and FFA.
There are so many raffle items, doe kids from several
breeds, goat chute, buckets, pens, and more.

A group of 4-H kids are putting this Goats days event
together. With some adult help as well. The goat days
event has been held annually for 3 years, but this year they
have decided to hold a Buck Show Extravaganza along 
with the other events.

Here is a list of some of the events:

Cooking contest with goat products (meat, cheeses, milk and so on!)

This will be held on Friday night..around 5ish!
3 categories (Appetizers, Main Dish, and Dessert!)

You can enter all three!

1st prize for each category is $50!

Milking contest for does ADGA and AGS official
(no doe show, just the milk contest)

Soap making

Cheese making

Live bands

Booth space available

Demonstrations and speakers

Showmanship demonstration and education/training

4-H booths

FFA booths

Lots of Food

Lots of items for sale
Equipment
livestock
feeds
health care items

AND OF COURSE

THE BUCK SHOW EXTRAVAGANZA!!
The buck show will be 3 rings
There will be a pay out for one ring and the 
other two will count towards the Supreme Champion 
pay out. There is Champion Challenge available as
well so bring out those permanent boys too.
Pay is Supreme Champion $300
Best in show $150
Best in Breed $100

There is a Online Auction Starting on Come to the Farm Auction.
Please donate and bid generously as this is a huge event these kids 
are undertaking. They are up to the challenge but more funding is needed.
For donations call Sara A Stewart (417)652-3252 leave a message if 
no answer. Or email at [email protected]

For show, Sponsorship, raffle items or general information contact
Delinda Volskay at (417)437-6154 or Tom at (417)358-5853


----------

